
Show HN: I Found the Way How to Control My Productivity - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
Tom_Dau
Greetings, my name is Artem, and I am a Product Owner. Throughout my career, I
have been concerned about my efficiency. I understand that this problem is not
unique because many people are familiar with the feeling of constant burnout
and the pressure of an inexhaustible stream of tasks. These factors affect the
workflow, plunge into the procrastination doom loop, and ultimately reduce
productivity. In this case, I wasn’t able to activate my inner potential and
successfully achieve my goals at work and in life. Even when I thought that I
was effectively managing my time, in most cases such management was diminished
to the accomplishment of minor priority tasks and simulating violent activity.

Similar activities led to:

the inefficiency

stress increase

lack of career growth

the impossibility of enhancing the internal potential

trampling sensation

Realizing this, I tried to find ways to increase productivity by diving and
testing various methodologies. Also, having shared my problem, I found a team
of like-minded people with the same pain-points, and we decided to create an
application that could help us.

At first, we tried to increase productivity through time management but often
didn’t achieve the desired result. The catch was that productivity isn’t about
time management, it’s about attention management. Our attention is the most
valuable resource we have. We should audit it daily and make sure it reflects
your purposes.

We dreamed about a tool that can manage not only time but also focus,
attention. Show how, and on what actions people spend time during the day, and
whether these actions are productive or not.

Our team asked this question and subsequently took up the solution to this
problem. We set ourselves the goal of finding a way to manage current and over
priority tasks with maximum efficiency, completely dependent on the psychology
of a person, person’s needs and behavior. 2 years passed and, finally, we have
found it.

Now we would like to share it with you. Based on the research, the first step
on this path is the unification of time management, as well as the definition
of norms and rules for the effectiveness of each person’s actions.

Our team was inspired by the work of Cal Newport, who outlined the basics of
his ideas in several books, in particular in: “Deep Work — Rules for Focused
Success in a Distracted World”. However, we decided to dive deeper by
projecting his theories and parallel studies in the field of human labor into
everyday workflow and to implement a tool for calculating these norms. Having
developed our algorithm, we succeeded in measuring how deeply and for how long
a person can plunge into his Deep focus during the day, i.e. give maximum
efficiency in the process of fulfilling intellectual or creative tasks,
despite such distractions as parallel tasks, corporate culture, authentic
business processes, and so familiar to us Social media, communication with
colleagues, etc.

Thanks to your participation, we create analytics of intellectual labor to
determine the individual capabilities of each role and its standards. These
standards help to establish not only a personal balance in the work but also a
balance in the relationship between the contractor and the employer. We
believe that we are creating a product that is useful both for self-management
and for teams.

The product that currently has:

multivariate scenarios of time and efficiency tracking

real-time analytics of all actions

accurate and easy to read reporting

proof of work

personal metrics of Deep Focus (KPI & AMP (Autonomy Mastery Purpose)

API integrations with the most popular and familiar task managers

time management as a habit

embedding in business processes

Our tool suggests periods of rest and indicates periods when it is worth to
focus because the key to productivity is the balance between effort and break
time, between deep and shallow work. We are positive that our daily activities
form habits that impact success. In the future, based on the data, we would
like to classify all roles according to Newport’s Deep Work Scheduling
Philosophy (Monastic/Bimodal/Rhythmic/Journalistic) to accurately identify the
most effective periods for each person and the best time of interaction for
teams. Also, we will determine the appropriate type of workload for each role.
Our team wants, knows how and builds a smart application that already helped
us and we are convinced that will help you.

